# Makita Track Saw



## builder2345 (Aug 31, 2010)

I would say my only regret is that festool has more accessories. Hopefully Makita will catch up though, but I won't hold my breath


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I only sell tools to upgrade and it is sure nice to know I can get 75%+ of the new price, out of a 3 to 6 year old power tool. 

I am not going to get that out of any other power tool.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I only sell tools to upgrade and it is sure nice to know I can get 75%+ of the new price, out of a 3 to 6 year old power tool.
> 
> I am not going to get that out of any other power tool.


I get my return in the form of paychecks & when it's time for me to upgrade, I've more than likely worn out the old stuff & it goes into an auction & becomes someone elses problem:laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

pinwheel said:


> I get my return in the form of paychecks & when it's time for me to upgrade, I've more than likely worn out the old stuff & it goes into an auction & becomes someone elses problem:laughing:


That is the thing, Festool's stuff just does not seem to wear out. 

Warren got my old Ts-55, ask him how that saw is working after being used for 5 years by me.

They also support obsolete tools for at least 10 years after the tool was discontinued. 

It gives me a warm fuzzy feeling, knowing that I am able to make money using their stuff and in the end the actual cost of ownership is less then any other power tool I have ever owned.

I have sold some decent tools, but I was lucky to get 40% of new value, even if they were still current and in great shape.

A rail saw is an awesome tool no matter what, but I do feel good knowing my power tools do not depreciate very much at all.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Is the commercial over yet?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

TimelessQuality said:


> Is the commercial over yet?


No, we are just at the first intermission.:whistling

I get tired of the, how can they charge that kind of money, can't be worth it, no way will I spend that kind of money.

Well, until you do, you will never realize why.


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> No, we are just at the first intermission.:whistling
> 
> I get tired of the, how can they charge that kind of money, can't be worth it, no way will I spend that kind of money.
> 
> Well, until you do, you will never realize why.


Yeah the makita saw is ok but missing a lot of options, it's not bad saw for the $ but after using a ts saw its just no comparison
1. The cord is to short
2. The rail connectors suck(might as well order the festool one)
3. The sustainer is empty with no foam to cradle the saw


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> No, we are just at the first intermission.:whistling
> 
> I get tired of the, how can they charge that kind of money, can't be worth it, no way will I spend that kind of money.
> 
> Well, until you do, you will never realize why.


I could have bought the Makita track saw with a rail for the same price I paid for a used Festool plus the $80 rail.

I had used a friends Festool a few times before, and it is indeed a beautiful piece of equipment. I looked at the Makita and the Dewalt at a tool retailer, but spent most of my time there drooling over the Festool.

I did buy a Makita rail though. Really no difference other than the price.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> That is the thing, Festool's stuff just does not seem to wear out.
> QUOTE]
> 
> He's Right. My RO 150 is going on 7 years old and still running strong. my 1010 Which I think is the best router EVER is over 5. Many of my Systainers are 5 years old, unfortunately many of them are starting to turn an ugly yellow/tan:sad:
> ...


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> Price is only better for a short time. I would pay the extra for the warranty and quality alone over the Makita.
> 
> Just sold my TS55 for $500. Gonna cost me $565 for the TS55R. Try doing that with the Makita when the new model comes out.


I don't sell my tools nor have I ever needed a warranty from a makita tool. Also I don't see a difference in the quality because festool diffiniely doesn't cut better so what would make it better? The name? I'm not into paying for a name. I'm only interested in 2 things when it comes to a tool. 1 does it do what I need it to do? and 2 is it worth the price for what I need it to do? Makita gets a yes on both those.


----------



## bbgcarpentry (Apr 11, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> Price is only better for a short time. I would pay the extra for the warranty and quality alone over the Makita.
> 
> Just sold my TS55 for $500. Gonna cost me $565 for the TS55R. Try doing that with the Makita when the new model comes out.


What does the new saw do different from the old,I have the ts55


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> I don't sell my tools nor have I ever needed a warranty from a makita tool. Also I don't see a difference in the quality because festool diffiniely doesn't cut better so what would make it better? The name? I'm not into paying for a name. I'm only interested in 2 things when it comes to a tool. 1 does it do what I need it to do? and 2 is it worth the price for what I need it to do? Makita gets a yes on both those.


That works for you but a lot of guys it don't. I change out my tools as better models become avalible. I couldn't do this with other brands like makita or Bosch because they don't hold their value at all but they can't be expected to because they ain't built as well. I would love to keep changing out my makita stuff but I can't afford to but I can with the festool gear. 

Also it's not just about it being able to cut. A HF track saw could also cut material like the festool or makita but it's the little details that make festool stand out over the other brands.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> That works for you but a lot of guys it don't. I change out my tools as better models become avalible. I couldn't do this with other brands like makita or Bosch because they don't hold their value at all but they can't be expected to because they ain't built as well. I would love to keep changing out my makita stuff but I can't afford to but I can with the festool gear.
> 
> Also it's not just about it being able to cut. A HF track saw could also cut material like the festool or makita but it's the little details that make festool stand out over the other brands.


My budget, my income allows me to just retire my tools when the better models come out. Lets look at the other side of the coin. Why would I pay almost full price for an older festool when I can buy the newer model. I mean if im going to pay out the azz for used tools because the guy selling them wants the newer better model, why wouldn't I just buy the upgraded model? Doesnt make since to me. This is just my opinion. I can gaurantee my work my time doesnt suffer because I have a Makita and not a festool.


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

I have both the Makita and a FestoolTS75 track saw. There are little things on the Festool that definately make it a little better then the Makita, but I'm not sure if Joe Blow would pay that much extra just for those little things.

The Makita works fine, but given the choice, we grab the Festool.


----------



## builder2345 (Aug 31, 2010)

Five Star said:


> Yeah the makita saw is ok but missing a lot of options, it's not bad saw for the $ but after using a ts saw its just no comparison
> 1. The cord is to short
> 2. The rail connectors suck(might as well order the festool one)
> 3. The sustainer is empty with no foam to cradle the saw


I can handle these short comings
1) extension cord :whistling
2) I ordered a 55" & 118" rail, so no need for connectors
3) Deal with that when I get it (doubt it's a big deal to me)


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

bbgcarpentry said:


> What does the new saw do different from the old,I have the ts55











Maybe makes you look cooler











redwood said:


> There are little things on the Festool that definately make it a little better then the Makita,


Can you put into words what these little things are:blink:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Fit and finish.

They have application specialists that you can call if you have even the dumbest question on how something works. 

Their customer support is amazing. I had a tiny piece of trim get stuck in the blade housing on my kapex, hit the trigger and all hell broke loose. 

Dialed the number on the tool and Lester helped me get the blade guard back on and working. 

They go out of their way to make sure all their customers are satisfied. 

They do treat me well, but they treat everyone that way.

Everyone that works there, eats, breathes and sleeps power tools. 

Shane comes on here now and again to answer questions and help people out, he does this on his own time. Anyone seen a representative from makita answering questions around here?


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Can you put into words what these little things are:blink:


Well one thing, setting the depth is a lot easier on the Festool then the Makita. How's that.:whistling


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Fit and finish.
> 
> They have application specialists that you can call if you have even the dumbest question on how something works.
> 
> ...


Good grief, I've been in this business for thirty years and I can't recall one time I've needed to call a rep to answer any question about a tool let alone a dumb question. If I buy a tool and have problems with it my lumberyard will just give me a new on. They are the one I go to for customer service. With the amount of volume I do with my lumberyard and how many years I've been doing it they wouldn't give me any flack over a few hundred bucks. Maybe I just get lucky but I can only recall one time I had a tool replaced because the failure was a manufacturers defect. That was a DeWalt 1/2 inch drive impact where the square drive broke on it.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I don't own any complicated tools :blink:
And my saws don't need any padding under them:no:


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I also have Skil Saws over 20 years old and Nail Guns too:thumbsup:
> And just for the record when I go to WoodCrafters and use the restroom I walk by a big pile of Festools in for repair:laughing: What really keeps me from buying more is the lack of parts available? I have no idea where to buy the parts for them and the woodcrafter store here will not fix them unless they are bought from them!!!! The lady in there is so nasty I'd never buy from them!!!!!


It's a 1-800 number on every tool they send it back no hassle and if its in the 3 yr point it's basically cost you shipping one way any where in the US


----------



## steex (Feb 19, 2013)

Maybe the lady is so nasty because of the condition you leave the restroom in?


----------



## builder2345 (Aug 31, 2010)

steex said:


> Maybe the lady is so nasty because of the condition you leave the restroom in?


hahahaha, that's funny!


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

steex said:


> Maybe the lady is so nasty because of the condition you leave the restroom in?


No she has a history of being nasty:laughing:


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

For what it's worth, when it comes to tools (and almost everything in life), I buy the best I can afford. At this point in my career, the makita is the best I can afford. If I did nothing but cabinets and finish work, I'd probably splurge and buy the festool. If you can afford a Ferrari, why would you buy Mercedes? Both very nice, but ........


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

CENTERLINE MV said:


> For what it's worth, when it comes to tools (and almost everything in life), I buy the best I can afford. At this point in my career, the makita is the best I can afford. If I did nothing but cabinets and finish work, I'd probably splurge and buy the festool. If you can afford a Ferrari, why would you buy Mercedes? Both very nice, but ........


Exactly!! But in this business what sets most guys apart is the quality of work in a timely fashion, when I started out I had a craftsman miter saw, my first job went fine, my 4th job was on the bigger side and I bough the older dewalt slider which was over kill but it got in corporated into the job that saw lasted me 6-8 yrs but as I started doing higher end work it couldn't cut 5 1/4 base standing up so I sold it for the newer dewalt always passing the cost onto a new project so I never feel it out of pocket! Now I own 4 saws, 1 dewalt non slider for its vertical capacity,1 kapex for those nice interior trim outs and azek work for the dust, a Makita ls1016 which is the everyday everything saw, and a small hitachi 10" for light stuff where there's stairs or distance but need a few cuts!
all in all these saws didn't come out of my pocket they paid for buy the business which ultimately bought everything I own including my sprinter,iPhone,iPad,etc!!


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

I mostly agree. But I don't see the quality of workmanship being any different from the festool vs. makita. It's more about the luxuries and convenience (festool quick change blade, better dust collection, longer cord, etc...).


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

CENTERLINE MV said:


> I mostly agree. But I don't see the quality of workmanship being any different from the festool vs. makita. It's more about the luxuries and convenience (festool quick change blade, better dust collection, longer cord, etc...).


I don't see it as making better quality workmanship I just see it as making my life easier to get better quality workmanship. There's guys out there who could kick my ass in the quality department with hand tools so any advantage I can give my self the better.


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

CENTERLINE MV said:


> I mostly agree. But I don't see the quality of workmanship being any different from the festool vs. makita. It's more about the luxuries and convenience (festool quick change blade, better dust collection, longer cord, etc...).


Yeah I agree, it doesn't make anyone a better craftsman, it's for the person who realizes that it's convenience far exceeds its initial cost,, and point to all these newbies are that unless your working for someone w2 style then "no "you probably can't afford the luxury, but if your a contractor then you know that tools are thrown into the job most times and their write offs so if your making money you might as well enjoy the best instead of down grading expensive tools ! Why else would I buy a flashlight for $175 haha


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

There's really no right or wrong. It's like wearing teal or black... Uh...When I say it like that I'd rather wear black.


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

Five Star said:


> and point to all these newbies are that unless your working for someone w2 style then "no "you probably can't afford the luxury, but if your a contractor then you know that tools are thrown into the job most times and their write offs


I wish I could just throw a bunch of Festool products "into the job" :laughing:!!

If you're an established contractor, with tons of work---great. For those of us who are still trying to establish ourselves, it's not worth the cost. For example, I just bought a 6x12 enclosed v-nose trailer for the same price as a Kapex saw and vacuum. Would it be nice to have the Kapex? Sure, is it economically feasible at this stage of my business? No. There are many, many more tools I need to purchase to be more efficient. I could buy 3 or four very good hitachi, makita, etc. tools for the price of one festool and they'll last just as long and do just as nice of a job.

I'm not arguing that Festool is not worth the price. Like I said, I buy the best I can afford, but at this stage of my business, I'm buying for best VALUE, not the best product.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Cali is just a DB and turns everything into this.


How the hell can you make this my cause do you not know how to read? I was commenting on someone else's post that felt they needed to promote festool. By the way do you remember talking chit about my daughter.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Ill bet most of these guys that use festool have never even tried a makita and even if it it was blatantly better or equal to the festool they would still buy the festool. Simply put they are sold on the name. I'm sold on the performance versus cost. Again the festool doesn't cut any better or faster or easier then a Makita(I've used both). I only spend more money on something that will give me more. The festool does not give anything more then the Makita. Also when I have a tool break I fix it myself I don't have time to ship chit out and wait for it to return.


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

Not a track saw, but I don't think that Makita has anything like the Rotex sanders, which are worth every penny.

I had the Makita track saw first. I purchased the Festool TS75 reconditioned for it's depth of cut.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Agreed the Rotex sanders are da kine:thumbsup:


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> Ill bet most of these guys that use festool have never even tried a makita and even if it it was blatantly better or equal to the festool they would still buy the festool. Simply put they are sold on the name. I'm sold on the performance versus cost. Again the festool doesn't cut any better or faster or easier then a Makita(I've used both). I only spend more money on something that will give me more. The festool does not give anything more then the Makita. Also when I have a tool break I fix it myself I don't have time to ship chit out and wait for it to return.


I have both, Makita tools and festoons, kapex is lighter saw, it takes less space against a wall with the rail forward design, it has a speed control, and cuts cabinets materials like maple and cherry much nicer, so for me it's worth it, if all I was doing was decking and interior trim then my Makita would serve me well!


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

CENTERLINE MV said:


> I wish I could just throw a bunch of Festool products "into the job" :laughing:!!
> 
> If you're an established contractor, with tons of work---great. For those of us who are still trying to establish ourselves, it's not worth the cost. For example, I just bought a 6x12 enclosed v-nose trailer for the same price as a Kapex saw and vacuum. Would it be nice to have the Kapex? Sure, is it economically feasible at this stage of my business? No. There are many, many more tools I need to purchase to be more efficient. I could buy 3 or four very good hitachi, makita, etc. tools for the price of one festool and they'll last just as long and do just as nice of a job.
> 
> I'm not arguing that Festool is not worth the price. Like I said, I buy the best I can afford, but at this stage of my business, I'm buying for best VALUE, not the best product.


Why not price your jobs right and you can, if you want a kapex or a ts saw break the cost into the next 3-4 jobs its not as difficult as you think, if your doing small couple of hundred dollar jobs then its probably far from reach, but lets say you have a kitchen or a deck and you need a Rolex or a ts saw, if the deck is $3k if you charge $3250 are you going to not get it? Also look eBay and Craigslist, I just bought a kapex mft from a guy selling a router on eBay, I pm him asked if he was going to list it, we met half way and I bought it for $225 they retail for $450 that's 1/2 off, same with my kapex I saw it on Craig's list for $1150 I pm the guy we met 1/2 way It was missing the hold down clamp Ihe took $900 in the spot I bought the hold down clamp separate for $90 but its a brand new saw with the 3 yr warranty they have a build date on them! Then as I needed the sanders I bought new their the shinizzle of sanders!


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

CENTERLINE MV said:


> I wish I could just throw a bunch of Festool products "into the job" :laughing:!!
> 
> If you're an established contractor, with tons of work---great. For those of us who are still trying to establish ourselves, it's not worth the cost. For example, I just bought a 6x12 enclosed v-nose trailer for the same price as a Kapex saw and vacuum. Would it be nice to have the Kapex? Sure, is it economically feasible at this stage of my business? No. There are many, many more tools I need to purchase to be more efficient. I could buy 3 or four very good hitachi, makita, etc. tools for the price of one festool and they'll last just as long and do just as nice of a job.
> 
> I'm not arguing that Festool is not worth the price. Like I said, I buy the best I can afford, but at this stage of my business, I'm buying for best VALUE, not the best product.



I'm at the beginning stages of building a new $70K shop to house our woodworking business. Trust me when I say, I weigh every dollar spent at this point in time to see where I'm getting the most bang for my buck. I too, buy the best that I can afford & justify at the time of purchase. Which is why I chose the Makita over the festool when buying a tracksaw. That couple hundred saved, buys quite quite a bit of osb to go on the shop walls.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> Ill bet most of these guys that use festool have never even tried a makita and even if it it was blatantly better or equal to the festool they would still buy the festool. Simply put they are sold on the name. I'm sold on the performance versus cost. Again the festool doesn't cut any better or faster or easier then a Makita(I've used both). I only spend more money on something that will give me more. The festool does not give anything more then the Makita. Also when I have a tool break I fix it myself I don't have time to ship chit out and wait for it to return.


I prob have more makita than you do so I'm not in that range of people. I have as many of each brand and the festool tools are vastly better. If you was sold on performance versus cost you would go Festool as they are the better performance tool when you look at the cost over the life of the tool. Your working on a budget which is why you use makita. Working on a budget was the reason I bought so much makita stuff. It's a great quality tool for what it costs but they ain't no festool. 

"Again the festool doesn't cut any better or faster or easier then a Makita(I've used both)"

It's the same reason people buy makita over HF or Ryobi.

If you look at tools like this then why don't you buy HF tools instead of Makita. They are much more budget friendly and they also cut. 

The only people I see bashing a festool are either green eyed monsters or people who have never used them.


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

Five Star said:


> if all I was doing was decking and interior trim then my Makita would serve me well!


EXACTLY!! That's what I've been trying to get across:thumbsup: if all I did was interior trim & cabinets, I could justify the cost. Right now, like pinwheel stated, it's not worth the cost for me. I also am planning on building a shop which will cost double than what most Americans would have to pay just because of where I live. I could buy a festool product every week just on the gas price I would save compared to most everyone else in the country.

On top of that, everyone here is a contractor, so it is a VERY VERY competitive market, so simply "adding it to the job" doesn't cut it, especially with the amount of illegals here. I need to stay competitive and having fancy tools aren't going to get me more work.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Martha's_Vineyard

"Dukes County is one of the poorest in the state. A study by the Martha's Vineyard Commission found that the cost of living on the island is 60 percent higher than the national average and housing prices are 96 percent higher.[5] A study of housing needs by the Commission found that the average weekly wage on Martha's Vineyard was “71 per cent of the state average, the median home price was 54 per cent above the state’s and the median rent exceeded the state’s by 17 per cent.”[6]


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> I prob have more makita than you do so I'm not in that range of people. I have as many of each brand and the festool tools are vastly better. If you was sold on performance versus cost you would go Festool as they are the better performance tool when you look at the cost over the life of the tool. Your working on a budget which is why you use makita. Working on a budget was the reason I bought so much makita stuff. It's a great quality tool for what it costs but they ain't no festool.
> 
> "Again the festool doesn't cut any better or faster or easier then a Makita(I've used both)"
> 
> ...



What does it matter , how others spend their hard earned money? Your experience & justification of how you spend your money, is different than how others make those same decisions. I personally don't bash anything I haven't had a negative experience with first hand. At this point in my business, I just choose to spend my hard earned money on tools that make the most money for me. In this case, makita kept money in my pocket & for the uses I've used it so far, I don't believe a more expensive tool would have made any difference in the quality of the product I put out.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

5 + pages and less than one is about the makita saw:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

pinwheel said:


> What does it matter , how others spend their hard earned money? Your experience & justification of how you spend your money, is different than how others make those same decisions. I personally don't bash anything I haven't had a negative experience with first hand. At this point in my business, I just choose to spend my hard earned money on tools that make the most money for me. In this case, makita kept money in my pocket & for the uses I've used it so far, I don't believe a more expensive tool would have made any difference in the quality of the product I put out.


If you read my posts you will see I'm not bashing Makita at all. Most of us have done what you guys did and start with cheaper tools. If I could turn back the clock I wish I would have spent that money on festool in the beginning instead of going though tool after tool until I got to them. Would have saved me a massive amount of cash. 

if people want to buy dewalt, Makita, husky etc etc etc that's fine. But they then to say festool is not worth it and only buy it because of the name is stupid because didnt they just do the same buying a makita over a HF tool! HF tools are cheaper than makita so why not use them? Remember all tools get the job done. 

In my trade I can't afford not to have the best as I'm pushing my self as the best and any tool that gives me that edge is worth it's asking price.

People may think I'm stupid for spending $5k on a CMS setup because I can buy something that does the same for $500 but its gonna pay for its self in its first few jobs and make my life much easier also.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

TimelessQuality said:


> 5 + pages and less than one is about the makita saw:laughing::laughing::laughing:


Derailed by the mean Green again:laughing:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> I also have the Makita with the 118", And two 55" tracks. It makes great cuts for seam boards and picture frames. Not only does it cut better then freehand it is also faster.
> By the way it cuts as good as the festool, I know this because I don't see how the cut could get any better then what you can get with a Makita. So IMO the makita is better because the price is better.


Oh I see who derailed the thread. How would you know it cuts as good as the festool if you don't own the festool? Lol


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> Oh I see who derailed the thread. How would you know it cuts as good as the festool if you don't own the festool? Lol


The Makita cuts as good as the Festool. The resale value is absolutely uncontested which is why I kept the Makita and SOLD the TS55.

That being Said If I ran my Rail saw HARD every day I would go with the Festool and sell and replace every 2 years kinda like the do it yourself Hilti Program. BC is right about the OVERALL cost being less I say this because I was Shocked at what I sold my worn out 7 year old Sigma for.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

charimon said:


> The Makita cuts as good as the Festool. The resale value is absolutely uncontested which is why I kept the Makita and SOLD the TS55.
> 
> That being Said If I ran my Rail saw HARD every day I would go with the Festool and sell and replace every 2 years kinda like the do it yourself Hilti Program. BC is right about the OVERALL cost being less I say this because I was Shocked at what I sold my worn out 7 year old Sigma for.


I don't doubt It does. I'm sure the dewalt prob cuts just as good also. But it's when people bash on festool when they have never used the tools that gets me. If I didn't have any other festool equipment I may have gone for the Makita even though at the time I bought my ts55 they were pretty close in price but the quality sold me more than anything at first with the festool kit and when they done the package deal with the vacuum it made it cheaper than the Makita overall. 

You talking about the sigma tile cutters? My mate was asking about one last night. I ain't read much about them but I heard they very good.


----------



## Sawdust54 (Nov 19, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I have not had a problem and needed a new tool, I have had questions about specific set ups when using my domino. That is probably too complicated of a tool for trex deck guy though.
> 
> You asked, I made a list of things.
> 
> Good grief.


Her you go again WC...California Decks is right, why do you get so personal when someone disagrees with you ? You did me the same way in another thread. Like I said before you may be a skilled carpenter with quality tools but my friend your character stinks. Sooner or later regardless of the tools you own they will wear out, your work will be outdated but your integrity lasts forever.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Sawdust54 said:


> Her you go again WC...California Decks is right, why do you get so personal when someone disagrees with you ? You did me the same way in another thread. Like I said before you may be a skilled carpenter with quality tools but my friend your character stinks. Sooner or later regardless of the tools you own they will wear out, your work will be outdated but your integrity lasts forever.


Lol that's far from personal. That's called job site humor and if you ever worked on a building site you would know this. I don't think I ever been on a site in the UK or US where I didn't get dissed through the day and some days it went on all day lol.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I don't care what you or anyone thinks about me. I am not out to kiss ass or make a million friends, I have no need for that. All I worry about is taking care of my family, doing the best work I can and keeping my customers that pay me good money, happy. 

I don't need a lecture from you or anyone else, if you don't like, oh well I won't loose any sleep over it. 

Call me an ass hole, tell me my character stinks, whatever you think about me, does not concern me. 

Life is not a popularity contest, I am not going to sugar coat anything and if I hurt your feelings or make you upset, deal with it. 

Trust me, the tools and machines I use will not wear out. I buy stuff that is not disposable and holds its value. I can't afford to waste money on tools.


----------



## john27 (Sep 18, 2011)

i dont think any of the Festool line up does anything better than Dewalt, Makita etc. That includes routers, plunge saw and mitre saw..
The only tool that is better is the Domino, and thats only because no one else makes one 

John,,


----------



## steex (Feb 19, 2013)

Life is a popularity contest, and the only people that convince themselves otherwise are those who aren't doing very well at it.


----------



## john27 (Sep 18, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> Lol that's far from personal. That's called job site humor and if you ever worked on a building site you would know this. I don't think I ever been on a site in the UK or US where I didn't get dissed through the day and some days it went on all day lol.


You cant beat working on a british building site :thumbup: Unless your a miserable git or a bit sensitive :laughing:

John..


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> Oh I see who derailed the thread. How would you know it cuts as good as the festool if you don't own the festool? Lol


Because I tryed it a my supply house. Lol


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> Because I tryed it a my supply house. Lol


I have tried the Makita. Had a go on me mates last time I went home to the UK. Didn't feel as smooth or well built as the festool but as far as that I have no idea how well the Makita works day to day. He burnt it up just after and bought the ts55. my other mate who wants the sigma tile cutter looked at both and tested both and he's going for the festool over the Makita. His main reason is the riving knife. But there purchases are not based on price. They are buying on features and quality.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

BCConstruction said:


> Lol that's far from personal. That's called job site humor and if you ever worked on a building site you would know this. I don't think I ever been on a site in the UK or US where I didn't get dissed through the day and some days it went on all day lol.


:laughing: Some times I try to go to work for some small contractor:laughing: And they can't take the large track type humor:laughing: And there's no way I can stop it:blink::laughing:



john27 said:


> i dont think any of the Festool line up does anything better than Dewalt, Makita etc. That includes routers, plunge saw and mitre saw..
> The only tool that is better is the Domino, and thats only because no one else makes one
> John,,


Ignorance is bliss my friend:thumbsup: If you ever see a Rotex sander DO NOT TOUCH IT! You do need to stay in your bubble:laughing: 



steex said:


> Life is a popularity contest, and the only people that convince themselves otherwise are those who aren't doing very well at it.


Well I not playin in your game! And I never have! I was an outcast from a child and have never fit in you popularity game.


----------



## john27 (Sep 18, 2011)

Ignorance is bliss my friend:thumbsup: If you ever see a Rotex sander DO NOT TOUCH IT! You do need to stay in your bubble:laughing: 

I dont use sanders, go on any building site in the UK and you will not see a carpenter using a sander. Go in a workshop and you will.

JOhn...


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Festool is better BUT I can't afford them so I go for Makita because the tool is good, Japan is a country that likes the United States.


----------



## john27 (Sep 18, 2011)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Festool is better BUT I can't afford them so I go for Makita because the tool is good, Japan is a country that likes the United States.


How do you know Festool is better if you cant afford them?

John..


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

john27 said:


> Ignorance is bliss my friend:thumbsup: If you ever see a Rotex sander DO NOT TOUCH IT! You do need to stay in your bubble:laughing:
> 
> I dont use sanders, go on any building site in the UK and you will not see a carpenter using a sander. Go in a workshop and you will.
> 
> JOhn...


JOhn man no need to copy and paste:no: just use the







if you would like to quote somebody:thumbup: You can also use the







button if you'd like to quote more than one person:thumbsup: Oh by the way welcome to the party arty:


----------



## john27 (Sep 18, 2011)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> JOhn man no need to copy and paste:no: just use the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried to quote, but im useless on computers :thumbsup:

John...


----------



## builder2345 (Aug 31, 2010)

Damn!!! Who new me buying a new track saw would cause so much turmoil LOL. I did not realize that people don't like each other on this site.

We are all entitled to our own opinions. We our all on this site to learn from eachother & interact with others in our industry (at least I am). State your piece & move on. What's best for you may not be best for the next guy. I wish everyone who is properly licensed & insured the best of luck with whatever tools they have now or purchase in the future.

I hope that any opinions I have might help someone else on their journey, but I only have opinions & not facts, so they are subject to change 

Justin


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Well JOhn I did pick up a DTS400 used and it is Da Kine:thumbsup:
I also affiliate with those that do own them:jester: 
I don't have a pic of my buddys TS55 but I have used it a lot and it is smooth:thumbsup:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

builder2345 said:


> I wish everyone who is properly licensed & insured the best of luck with whatever tools they have now or purchase in the future.
> Justin


Do you need a license to use a tool:blink: And insurance :blink:


----------



## john27 (Sep 18, 2011)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Well JOhn I did pick up a DTS400 used and it is Da Kine:thumbsup:
> I also affiliate with those that do own them:jester:
> I don't have a pic of my buddys TS55 but I have used it a lot and it is smooth:thumbsup:


I had the TS55 but sold it, to me it was underpowered and the guide rails were crap :thumbup: then again the Makita uses the same rails. 
I ended up with the Mafell which is far better.
I own a fair amount of Festool, OF1400, OF2200, Domino, Midi extractor, Kapex and the Carvex 420 cordless jigsaw, so im not slagging them off without ever using them

John...


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

john27 said:


> I had the TS55 but sold it, to me it was underpowered and the guide rails were crap :thumbup: then again the Makita uses the same rails.
> I ended up with the Mafell which is far better.
> I own a fair amount of Festool, OF1400, OF2200, Domino, Midi extractor, Kapex and the Carvex 420 cordless jigsaw, so im not slagging them off without ever using them
> 
> John...


Oh :huh:


----------



## john27 (Sep 18, 2011)

Here's a pic of a couple of them


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

john27 said:


> Here's a pic of a couple of them
> 
> View attachment 90247


Oh:huh:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

John has been holding out on us :glare:


----------



## bmcquin (Mar 10, 2008)

The reason I went with the Makita is simple...........my guys will be using it and carrying it around the jobsite.......much less *money* to replace the Makita then Festool.


----------



## john27 (Sep 18, 2011)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> John has been holding out on us :glare:


:laughing::laughing:

John...


----------



## ArtisanRemod (Dec 25, 2012)

If there is one thing I know, is that if someone is this adamant about a brand of tool, which costs quite a bit more than its competitors, there is probably a reason. I don't own any Festool stuff yet, but I will.


----------



## john27 (Sep 18, 2011)

A few more . As you can see there is a bit of a mixture of manufacturers. Mainly hilti and festool.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I want to get my hands on some of the protool stuff.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

:thumbsup: You may not have a garage but you do have tools:clap:
Is that tiger print thing your bed:blink:


----------



## steex (Feb 19, 2013)

I want to know about the inflatable sheep that you have hiding behind your Mafell track.


----------



## john27 (Sep 18, 2011)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> :thumbsup: You may not have a garage but you do have tools:clap:
> Is that tiger print thing your bed:blink:


:laughing: My vans of the road (new clutch) so the tools have temporary residence in the house ( the girlfriend is not amused)
The tiger print is the throw on the end of the sofa for the dog :laughing::laughing:

John...


----------



## john27 (Sep 18, 2011)

It's not a sheep, it's a plastic dog.. It keeps my little staffordshire bull terrier amused.. :whistling:whistling


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

This thread reminds me of all the "Hoyt is better than Matthews" threads on Archery Talk. :laughing:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I thought about getting the mafell MT55 over the TS55r because I have the TS75 I will be using in the CMS. Only thing that really stopped me was the lack of service agents and accessories. The 55r now has all the features I wanted the 55 to have which is great but got another 3 weeks without a 55 currently. Also a shame Mafell picked red for their color scheme as it wont go with my green tools :whistling

Also hear Mafell are idiots to deal with when you have issues on any kind. That's def not something I want to deal with if there's no local dealer as a middle man. My festool dealer goes out their way to keep me happy so that's a big bonus for staying with festool.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

builder2345 said:


> Damn!!! Who new me buying a new track saw would cause so much turmoil LOL. I did not realize that people don't like each other on this site.
> 
> We are all entitled to our own opinions. We our all on this site to learn from eachother & interact with others in our industry (at least I am). State your piece & move on. What's best for you may not be best for the next guy. I wish everyone who is properly licensed & insured the best of luck with whatever tools they have now or purchase in the future.
> 
> ...


There are a few guys on here that have a hard on for festool. So don't dare critique the price or all hell will break loose.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Same goes for trex.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Some guys have plenty money to buy all kinds fancy stuffs, me not so much:no: I look for the sales and that fancy stuff is never on sale:no:


----------



## Northwood (Jan 6, 2010)

John27:

Why buy all the festool such as a router, plunge saw, kapex etc if you don't think they do anything any better than makita or dewalt?


----------



## john27 (Sep 18, 2011)

Northwood said:


> John27:
> 
> Why buy all the festool such as a router, plunge saw, kapex etc if you don't think they do anything any better than makita or dewalt?


Hi,
I got the plunge saw first as i heard it was the best, it wasnt so i sold it.
The Kapex i got as i need to carry it about a lot and it is very light, but no better at cutting.
I got the OF1400 as i wanted a mid powered router (able to cut worktops), instead of one large and one small router. There was not much choice.
The of2200 i thought why not as i got it nearly half price :laughing:
The main reason is the warranty, if they get stolen they get replaced for £100.:thumbup::thumbup:

John..


----------



## steex (Feb 19, 2013)

Oh, that might almost have finally got me. But then I did a look-see on the google and it seems like Festool has some kind of theft replacement program, but only in the UK. It would be nice to get something like that in the US, even if it just covered your deductible.


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Some guys have plenty money to buy all kinds fancy stuffs, me not so much:no: I look for the sales and that fancy stuff is never on sale:no:


Well Randy, we're in the same boat...if we're going to be poor, we might as well be poor in paradise! (Although I'd much rather be poor in Hawaii  )


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

It's funny that people keep brining up the "it cuts the same" " festool cuts no better" etc etc

If you bought festool because they cut better then that was silly. The blade or bit makes the biggest difference than any part of the saw will. 

Seems people forget every other detail that makes their tools great.

Quality
Service
Warranty

And then let's have the Kapex as an example compared to most saws. Then find me a saw that has even half as good options. 

Speed control
Up front precision bevel control
MMC
Best in class Dust extraction
Light weight
Dual lasers
Counter balanced bevel
Rail forward design
Small footprint for a 10" saw
Blade clutch
Direct drive motor
Awesome material clamp
Angle finder
Built in cord storage
Fast fix blade change

And last but not least off course it cuts too. 

It's like giving a comparison of well I have a Kia because it drives just like an Audi does. Yet they forget the engineering and features that's In the Audi.


----------



## gillisonconstru (Jan 21, 2006)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Same goes for trex.


Great for growing your own mold....


----------



## gillisonconstru (Jan 21, 2006)

BCConstruction said:


> It's funny that people keep brining up the "it cuts the same" " festool cuts no better" etc etc
> 
> If you bought festool because they cut better then that was silly. The blade or bit makes the biggest difference than any part of the saw will.
> 
> ...


Let it go buddy....you have to suffer from high blood pressure ....sometimes its just not worth it...


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

CENTERLINE MV said:


> This thread reminds me of all the "Hoyt is better than Matthews" threads on Archery Talk. :laughing:


That's easy Matthews...

So how about Rubi vs. Sigma?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

gillisonconstru said:


> Let it go buddy....you have to suffer from high blood pressure ....sometimes its just not worth it...


Well there's where your wrong :laughing:. My blood pressure is very low because I use festool tools through the day and it actually decreases your blood pressure. Work smarter not harder :whistling


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm selling my festool ts55... Only so I can get the new model and upgrade to the lr32 cabinet setup.


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

The new ts55r is more appealling to me just for the changes they have made to the blade side. I like that I can leave the glass window and splinter guard on and still cut within 1/2" of a wall. I for one will not get in a pissing contest over which is better. I am obviously a huge makita fan, but I also really like the festool tools. I am in the market right now too buy some more finish tools as pretty soon my career as a framer will be over (not by choice, by injury). Oh and I can't wait to pick the brains of a few of ya. But even breaking into this, I think I am going to go more toward festool right out of the gate. I don't care if I have to buy them used.


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

Also would like to ad the only thing I am in no way considering is a mft. I think I will build my own for now.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

CanningCustom said:


> Also would like to ad the only thing I am in no way considering is a mft. I think I will build my own for now.


I thought the same until I see how the MFT kapex worked. I now have 3 of them. You need to go try one for a bit to see how we'll they can work with your kit. I hang all sorts from mine and that alone makes it work it.


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

BCConstruction said:


> I thought the same until I see how the MFT kapex worked. I now have 3 of them. You need to go try one for a bit to see how we'll they can work with your kit. I hang all sorts from mine and that alone makes it work it.


See I don't know anyone who actually has it, so no way to play with it unless I buy one. I did have a guy on the ropes in the classifieds. He had a mft3 for sale for $200 brand new and before I could even make it there to pick it up, he must have clued in to what he had.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

CanningCustom said:


> See I don't know anyone who actually has it, so no way to play with it unless I buy one. I did have a guy on the ropes in the classifieds. He had a mft3 for sale for $200 brand new and before I could even make it there to pick it up, he must have clued in to what he had.


Lol yeah the only way to get them cheap is either someone helps you out or they are clueless about what they have. 

I like them because they hang on the wall on my trailer out the way and can be used for numerous other tasks.


----------



## mbryan (Dec 6, 2010)

How is the dust collection on the makita?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

mbryan said:


> How is the dust collection on the makita?


Off topic! Come on let's not derail this thread lol

But here's what was on the floor under the kapex after a day of baseboard and qtr round today.











If the dust extraction of the makita is anything like the TS55 then i would say about 95% easy on most cuts. Some cuts will kick some dust out if you cut less than the blade kerf but it's still,not a silly amount.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

mbryan said:


> How is the dust collection on the makita?




I hooked my backpack vaccum up to it on the last job. Wasn't a spec oc dust that I could see when I was done.


----------



## mbryan (Dec 6, 2010)

BCConstruction said:


> Off topic! Come on let's not derail this thread lol/QUOTE]
> 
> Yeah, sorry for that....
> 
> ...


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> I thought the same until I see how the MFT kapex worked. I now have 3 of them. You need to go try one for a bit to see how we'll they can work with your kit. I hang all sorts from mine and that alone makes it work it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 90277


this photo illustrates another reason you pay for festool. the extension wing has a built in mount on the saw! right where you need it...


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

+1 for the MFT. My second most used Festool. 

Tom


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

OK as much as I am interested in festool products, we should maybe get this thread back on topic. LOL


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

mbryan said:


> BCConstruction said:
> 
> 
> > Off topic! Come on let's not derail this thread lol/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> That's easy Matthews...
> 
> So how about Rubi vs. Sigma?


I agree...and so does my Matthews Z7 x-treme


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

CanningCustom said:


> OK as much as I am interested in festool products, we should maybe get this thread back on topic. LOL


sooo that means worm drives?


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

Well, if it helps get things back on topic, my makita track saw came in today. Actually, 2 saws, 5 tracks, 2 sets of clamps, 2 router attachments, and 2 extra diablo blades.:blink: long story, but I accidentally double ordered (but first order had 2 extra tracks)...:laughing:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

CENTERLINE MV said:


> Well, if it helps get things back on topic, my makita track saw came in today. Actually, 2 saws, 5 tracks, 2 sets of clamps, 2 router attachments, and 2 extra diablo blades.:blink: long story, but I accidentally double ordered (but first order had 2 extra tracks)...:laughing:


They charge you for sending them back?


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

Yes, free shipping here, but since there is no local cheap-o depot here, I'd have to pay shipping back. The wife and kids are heading to America this weekend, so she'll return them for me. I think I might have her pick me up the Makita bench top planer while she's there in it's stead. It's been on my list for a long time.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

CENTERLINE MV said:


> Yes, free shipping here, but since there is no local cheap-o depot here, I'd have to pay shipping back. The wife and kids are heading to America this weekend, so she'll return them for me. I think I might have her pick me up the Makita bench top planer while she's there in it's stead. It's been on my list for a long time.


I hate to say this but the dewalts better. Not the cheaper one but the model above it. I looked into them a while back and the dewalt was def better.


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

Oh boy, here we go again. I'm unsubscribing :scooter:


----------



## ArtisanRemod (Dec 25, 2012)

CanningCustom said:


> The new ts55r is more appealling to me just for the changes they have made to the blade side. I like that I can leave the glass window and splinter guard on and still cut within 1/2" of a wall. I for one will not get in a pissing contest over which is better. I am obviously a huge makita fan, but I also really like the festool tools. I am in the market right now too buy some more finish tools as pretty soon my career as a framer will be over (not by choice, by injury). Oh and I can't wait to pick the brains of a few of ya. But even breaking into this, I think I am going to go more toward festool right out of the gate. I don't care if I have to buy them used.


I am not bagging on Festool, but why is cutting !/2" from a wall useful? If I ever have to cut a floor, subfloor etc I usually need it flush. Someone fill me in, because I'm trying to justify that new 55r


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I use mine all the time to cut out sub floor. Pull the base, run the saw along the wall, add some blocking/nailers, install new subfloor, install flooring, install base. 

It is so much easier having a perfectly straight line to patch to. Not to mention I can dial the depth in perfectly with the micro adjust on the 55r and not cut into the floor joists. Same thing when cutting out hardwood flooring to replace/patch. No cutting into the sub floor. I can get the depth so perfect, it does not even cut the tar paper underneath.


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

It's also nice for cutting in for wood floor registers which are usually very close to the wall.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

CENTERLINE MV said:


> It's also nice for cutting in for wood floor registers which are usually very close to the wall.



Yep, done this recently, worked very well.:thumbup:


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> I hate to say this but the dewalts better. Not the cheaper one but the model above it. I looked into them a while back and the dewalt was def better.


More info would be great. Any details on your experience with each of them? What makes the Dewalt "better"?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

CENTERLINE MV said:


> More info would be great. Any details on your experience with each of them? What makes the Dewalt "better"?


From what I remember because it was a while back when I was looking into them. The features that set it apart from the makita were dual speed. This was one of the biggest features for me and the main selling point It can run the boards fast and smooth or slow and very smooth. The internal chip ejector was another big plus point. You won't see a spec of dust out of this when used with a vacuum or shop dust collector. I think the other details were the infeed and out feed tables were better on the dewalt and it had less snipe issues. The only downside with the dewalt is it's silly loud but I have never heard the makita so I cant say how loud that thing is but I guess is the nature of the beast with these things. Just a shame the things yellow and has dewalt stamped over it. I I would have preferred the makita for sure but the dewalt beat it out. Plus there's always deals on these things. I got a free dewalt router and a spare set of blades and in and out feed tables thrown in.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

I don't have any experience with the Makita planer, but I have the DeWalt 735, and it's an excellent planer for a portable unit. Get some aftermarket blades from Infinity Cutting Tools to go with it, as the blades that come with it aren't the best. They don't last very long. On the flip side, the blades are easy to change. In-feed and out-feed tables are sold seperately. Dust collection is remarkably effective on this unit. You can hook it up to a dust collector, shop vac, or use a bag which connects to the dust port. Even the bag is very effective.


----------

